# 6-8-13 Covert Trail Camera Pics.



## Art Vandelay (Jun 8, 2013)

Much progress has been made by the bucks the last couple of weeks. Lots of fawn activity as well with one doe having twins for the second year in a row.

2012 Red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 8, 2013)

2012 Black 60









MP6 Black


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 Red 40





















MP-E5









Reveal


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 8, 2013)

I love the cam pics. In the one it looks like a coon swimming in the midst of gators, but I'd say it's probably just bull frogs. Am I that far off?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 8, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I love the cam pics. In the one it looks like a coon swimming in the midst of gators, but I'd say it's probably just bull frogs. Am I that far off?



I'd say you're dead on.


----------



## Blazin (Jun 26, 2013)

How's the battery life on the MP6? I got a smokin deal on one I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd bet close to 6 months or better.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 26, 2013)

Whatcha pay by the way?


----------



## Blazin (Jun 27, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> Whatcha pay by the way?



$100 TMD


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 27, 2013)

Blazin said:


> $100 TMD



That's purty good, Wing Supply sells them once every couple of months for that price.


----------



## Blazin (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to know, if this one works out I may grab another


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome pics, Might be a couple nice bucks there this coming season.


----------



## diesel-lineman (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like you'll have some decent bucks around this year. Keep us updated with more pics. I need to get a couple of my cameras fixed back up and out in the woods. I've never had any stolen but the bears seem to love destroying them.


----------

